#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  "Введение в Мадхьямику" Чандракирти

## Andrei Besedin

Туточки:
http://ariom.ru/forum/p106024.html

----------


## AndreiCH

Андрей спасибо, благополучно скачал.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

В бумажном виде она вообще великолепно издана, твёрдый красный переплёт, изображение Чандракирти...:

Чандракирти. Введение в Мадхьямику. Перевод с тибетского, предисловие, комментарии, глоссарий, и указатели Донца А. М. под общей редакцией Монтлевича В. М. - СПб.: Евразия, 2004. - 464 с.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Туточки:
> http://ariom.ru/forum/p106024.html


Спасибо! Очень кстати!

----------


## До

А еще еще был издан перевод (без автокомментария) в издательстве Шечен, его не видели?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> А еще еще был издан перевод (без автокомментария) в издательстве Шечен, его не видели?


Да, А. Донец писал, что в 2001 г.  издательством Шечен был опубликован перевод Д. Устьянова под редакцией А. Орлова, но я этой книги не видел. Тираж был, наверное, совсем мизерный...

----------


## Анатолий Палыч

Эта книга у нас в Израиле появилась с месяц назад, но цена у нее не для простого монаха :Frown:  , не знаю как в России, а здесь-35 долларов.
По сему огромное спасибо за ссылку

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Эта книга у нас в Израиле появилась с месяц назад, но цена у нее не для простого монаха , не знаю как в России, а здесь-35 долларов.


Около года тому назад я её купил (в Вологде) за 370 рублей.

----------


## До

35 долларов - дешевая книга! Вот посмотрите сколько стоят просто буддийские книжки в амэрике - книжка по типу "Введения в буддологию" известного исследователя Д. Лустхауса Buddhist Phenomenology -- 125$.

----------


## Анатолий Палыч

Просто все соразмерно доходам населения :Smilie:   А вообще всегда предпочтительнее купить такую книгу, чем потратить деньги на гамбургеры, к сожалению те , у кого есть средства на гамбургеры не интересуются такой литературой...

----------


## PampKin Head

Очень нравятся книги раскольника геше Келсанга Гьяцо по данной тематике.

----------


## До

Кстати, интересующимся, есть же и перевод Madhyamakavatara на английский в книге C.W.Huntington Jr., _The emptiness of emptiness. An introduction to early Indian Madhyamika_, 1989, 287pp. amazon.com 1, 2, 3. 

Страницы с переводом (128шт) можно скачать в Осле:

Candrakirti-Madhyamakavatara(gif)(Mahayana)Buddhism.rar 10M (recommended).
Candrakirti-Madhyamakavatara(text)(Mahayana)Buddhism.rar 7M (poor OCR).




> For our English translation Geshe Wangchen and I used the edition of the Tibetan provided by La Vallee Poussin, which was based on a comparison of P and N. He also utilized a noncanonical edition provided for him by Stcherbatsky, as well as Jayananda's Madhyamakavatiratika (P 5271) (see Tauscher 1983, 293). I have referred to the partial translations of the karikas and commentary listed in the bibliography under "Primary Sources, MA."


Учебники английского.

----------


## Bukinist

> перевод Д. Устьянова под редакцией А. Орлова, но я этой книги не видел.


Михаил, если надумаете посмотреть и в руках подержать - обращайтесь  :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Спасибо!
Если надумаю, то обращусь!

----------


## Anatoly

> http://ariom.ru/forum/p106024.html


Не удается скачать...
Может быть софт специальный нужен для закачки?
Или ссылка уже не работает?

----------


## Сергей Куваев

> Не удается скачать...
> Может быть софт специальный нужен для закачки?


У меня сначала тоже не получалось. 
Дело в том, что на одной из страниц нужно дождаться, пока истечёт таймер, а на другой - ввести в поле число с картинки. Я не сразу заметил обе эти вещи. А потом пошла закачка.

----------


## Anatoly

Скачал сегодня. 
Благодарю, Сергей

----------

